# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج يجعل من فلاش موبايلك كشاف رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد* *:_*  *torch* *اليكم برنامج المصباح   يقوم هذا البرنامج بجعل الفلاش بالموبايل كشاف قمه بالروعه*   صورة البرنامج:      الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه: _ A _torch_ is a fire source,  usually a rod-shaped piece of wood with a rag soaked in pitch and/or  some other flammable material wrapped around one end. *.*    
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك اخي الغالي نسأل الله ان يرزقك

----------


## EZEL

شكرا لك أخي ولكن على أي جيل من الهواتف يعمل ؟؟

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sambooo38

Good

----------


## sambooo38

Hugh

----------


## sambooo38

بارك الله

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته   حفظك الله على النشاط المميز   واصل

----------

